# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Superdrol VS Anavar, Comparable?

## Njectable

i've done an anavar only cycle in the past and gained about 10lbs, while also shedding some unwanted fat as well. This last while though everyone seems to be praising Superdrol, i was wondering if anyone has done a anavar only cycle and has tried Superdrol, and if you can compare ur gains and how u felt while on each. I was surprised to hear that most were complaining about sides with Superdrol that were far more worse then i experienced on my anavar only cycle which is considered a actual steriod , i realize Superdrol is pretty much a steroid as well as u need PCT following ur cycle which is why i'm so surprised some Supplement and Health Stores still sell the stuff.

----------


## Red Monster

i'd choose var over sd any day, but i'd choose sd over m1t

I know thats not the detail you're lookin for

----------


## Taurus

i'm doin an SD cycle at the moment and i've wondered this question many times. i have gained alot of mass in only two weeks and good strength gains. i think the main difference between the two seems to be the fat loss on var as there seems to be no fat loss on SD, for me anyway (i actually have some bloat in my face).

----------


## Bryan2

Go with anavar it is so much better on your body and if you got 10 pounds this is roughly what is achieved with SD.

The only problem to var is the price.

The only posative thing I can see with SD would be the better strength gains.

----------


## Red Monster

*boggle*

strength gains on var are AWESOME

Bryan2, no disrespect intended, but do u actually use any of these compounds or just repeat what you read on some profile somewhere?

----------


## SprinterOne

You can't really compare the two. Using Superdrol will add mass much more quickly then Anavar . They do two different types of things. I think if you wanted to compare Superdrol to something Dbol may be the best bet. Though I think Dbol is probably stronger then Superdrol.

----------


## Taurus

> You can't really compare the two. Using Superdrol will add mass much more quickly then Anavar. They do two different types of things. I think if you wanted to compare Superdrol to something Dbol may be the best bet. Though I think Dbol is probably stronger then Superdrol.


i've done both dbol and superdrol... superdrol seems to be much stronger. i put on mass within 4 days on superdrol... and it was noticable mass.

----------


## Njectable

> Go with anavar it is so much better on your body and if you got 10 pounds this is roughly what is achieved with SD.
> 
> *The only problem to var is the price.*
> 
> The only posative thing I can see with SD would be the better strength gains.



well i'm able to get the powder dirt cheap

----------


## Bryan2

> *boggle*
> 
> strength gains on var are AWESOME
> 
> Bryan2, no disrespect intended, but do u actually use any of these compounds or just repeat what you read on some profile somewhere?



Ive run them before but from my experience vars strength gains were only moderate superdrol had me breaking a max lift almost every other workout!!!

People react to compounds differently

for me and the general consensus is SD tends to be stronger in the strength gains department than anavar .

Although If I could get var powder for cheap id go with that for sure as SD wreaks havoc on your lipids.

----------


## Red Monster

^ OK cool.. just askin man

----------


## Natural Mac

> Ive run them before but from my experience vars strength gains were only moderate superdrol had me breaking a max lift almost every other workout!!!
> 
> People react to compounds differently
> 
> for me and the general consensus is SD tends to be stronger in the strength gains department than anavar .
> 
> Although If I could get var powder for cheap id go with that for sure as SD wreaks havoc on your lipids.



Amen to that brother. Just got my blood work back. HDL is down in the single digits, and LDL is up some 100%. I love the results from 4 weeks of SD, but this cholesterol destruction is not what I was looking for. Personally I think the gains of Anavar are similar to SD, it's just that they take much longer. 4wks of SD MAY be comparable to 8 wks of Var (different people, different results). I'd rather do the 8 wks of Var than clog up my pipes with the SD.

----------


## phwSSJ

> Amen to that brother. Just got my blood work back. HDL is down in the single digits, and LDL is up some 100%. I love the results from 4 weeks of SD, but this cholesterol destruction is not what I was looking for. Personally I think the gains of Anavar are similar to SD, it's just that they take much longer. 4wks of SD MAY be comparable to 8 wks of Var (different people, different results). I'd rather do the 8 wks of Var than clog up my pipes with the SD.



Exactly,

I still have all these PH's from the pre-ban that I am gona get rid of and give var a try instead. Minimal sides and decent gains makes Var very appe****g.
Fock all the sides you get from all those PH's. The destruction you do to your body is not worth the boolsh1t gains you get that dont even last.
Its almost like sleeping with some slut with the claps, the fun is gone after one night but your body is gona pay for it for a long time!

----------


## Njectable

true ... i've had good luck with var, and like u guys said its superdrol really isn't worth it with the havoc it wreaks on ur HDL levels, thanks for all ur comments

----------

